# Random ramblings about Christmas music in summer



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't know why but I'm sitting here listening to Christmas music and it's almost 4th of July. Maybe it was the shepherds pie I made for dinner that isn't exactly summer food? Maybe it's that I'm reading Mary of Nazareth: A Novel by Marek Halter ( I couldn't get the link maker to find it). Or maybe that the Feast of Saint John the Baptist is tomorrow?

I'm pondering which version of " o come, o come Emmanuel I prefer. The Robert Shaw Singers version? Quire of Voyces version? Enya's version?

I hope that things are better in the economy and world for everyone by this Christmas.



_(Added links - Admin)_


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm with you,Rasputina. I often find myself humming or whistling Christmas music at strange times of year (like the other day!). I don't have any idea what sets me off. Sometimes I don't even realize that I'm doing it. I don't have to hear them or be thinking consciously about anything Christmas-y.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Let's sing the Hallelujah Chorus from the Messiah!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

So it's your fault!  I've had Christmas Music of various sorts stuck in my head for the last month and a half and I haven't listened to it -at all-.  Sometimes it's replaced with the Skidamarink TV theme song which is 5,000 times worse.  It had gone away until... feh, it's back.


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

I am probably the only person who hates Christmas music.

It's not the music I love being all festive and listening to it. It's the fact that no matter where you go it is ALWAYS playing during that time of year. It ends up playing in my sleep I hear it so much.

I am not the Grinch lol. I guess it wouldn't feel the same if all of sudden they quit playing it but man I get sick of it by the time Christmas comes!



Rasputina said:


> I hope that things are better in the economy and world for everyone by this Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> _(Added links - Admin)_


I hope so too. Everyone deserves a great Christmas season this year.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I have Nativity sets all over my house year round.  We've collected them from various places we've visited.  It's interesting to see how different cultures interpret things. I have sets from Italy, ireland, Israel, Gabon, Hawaii, Iceland, among others.

My beef with Christmas carols is that they STOP playing them the day after Christmas. . . .I wish they wouldn't start until just before and go on until at least Epiphany -- Jan 6.  And I wish they'd get rid of some of the less-than-stellar arrangements.  Ever hear Silent Night by Stevie Nicks?  It's so bad it's sad.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You guys are funny. 

I agree with Ann I wish they would start them later and go until at least Epiphany. Same thing with the trees. I have gradually gotten the family to agree to not put up the tree before Gaudete Sunday and we try not to decorate it until Christmas Eve. But I admit I indulge in Christmas music before then. 

I have not heard Stevie Nicks Silent Night. hmmm I may have to at least listen to the sample on iTunes if they have it LOL

Ann your nativity sets sound beautiful.


Let's sing the Hallelujah Chorus from the Messiah!

now I have to go see how many versions of that one I have.


----------



## Magpie (Feb 19, 2009)

Has anyone ever heard of jingle dogs or jingle cats? I have.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

I have, unfortunately, heard jingle dogs. I hate how early Christmas music is played and I especially hate when one of my favorite radio stations then switches to 24/7 Christmas music. I like Christmas music in small amounts. After the 100th time of Little Drummer Boy and it's still October, I start to go a little crazy.

But I do catch myself humming Christmas carols at odd times.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I don't think I've heard those. 

It must be a Christmas conspiracy, my daughter and I watched the Gilmore Girls episode I had tivo'd this morning and it was a Christmas one LOL


----------



## sandypeach (Oct 28, 2008)

Being a church choir director, the summer months is when I am listening to Christmas cantatas and anthems trying to get a jump on the season so my choir can be rehearsed and ready during December.

Other than that, though, I agree that the radio stations and retail shops start their endless loops of Christmas music much too early.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

Oh my LOL has anyone seen the "Bummer Christmas" iTunes essentials compilation? Hilarious. I'll be stoned for Christmas by Bob Rivers LOL


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

sandypeach said:


> Being a church choir director, the summer months is when I am listening to Christmas cantatas and anthems trying to get a jump on the season so my choir can be rehearsed and ready during December.


I'm a member of my church choir and I know what you mean. We get our Christmas music in July or August.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

koolmnbv said:


> I am probably the only person who hates Christmas music.


No you are not. I absolutely loathe Christmas music. It is annoying and obnoxious anytime, anywhere.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

I so hate hearing Christmas "music" in the stores.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I have all of my music on my Ipod.  When I shuffle my songs Christmas music pops up from time to time.  Sometimes I go ahead and listen because the songs are so pretty.  
I hate to say it, but I like Stevie Nicks version of Silent Night.  
I am thinking of picking up a smaller Ipod just for my Christmas music though.  It would make it easier than skipping songs all the time when other people are traveling with me.  
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

You don't use playlists drenee?


----------



## Meredith Sinclair (May 21, 2009)

We listen to them too! 
Hey, sometimes when it is CRAZY HOT we turn the air down and watch "Home Alone" or "Miracle on 34th Street" or "It's a Wonderful Life" of course we usually watch only half of IWL (DD falls asleep) we make hot cocoa, popcorn with m&m's and sometimes s'mores!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Rasputina said:


> You don't use playlists drenee?


I can't seem to make the playlists work. I tried the other day and ended up erasing all of my music. I guess I need to pick up the Ipod for Dummies book and figure this out.
deb


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

It sounds like you have the button clicked on the music tab to only sync playlists. So it deletes everything not in a playlist.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Create a playlist from the dropdown menu.  Then drag and drop your Christmas music into it.


----------



## Tippy (Dec 8, 2008)

I love Christmas music, preferring 'the classics', although it seems like a great new song comes out every year or two.  Ann, what a wonderful collection.  I would also love to hear Christmas music until Epiphany.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

mlewis78 said:


> Create a playlist from the dropdown menu. Then drag and drop your Christmas music into it.


THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!
deb


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

I love Christmas music.  I put my Thanksgiving turkey into the oven every year with the TimeLife Christmas Collection playing.  
Nothing but carols in my home or car from Thanksgiving day until New Year's Eve!

And my 4yo was singing jingle bells just the other day!


----------



## koolmnbv (Mar 25, 2009)

drenee said:


> THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!! THANK YOU!!
> deb


I love this board!! I always see so many helpful NEW things to learn. I swear I think I learn or witness someone else learn at least 1 new thing on here everyday


----------



## Hopeful76 (Jun 24, 2009)

I listen to Christmas music when it's not Christmas too.  Either I'm just in the mood for a particular song or album or one will randomly pop up on my MP3 player when I randomly shuffle my entire music collection.


----------

